# ******* awesome!!!



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2012)

Has this been posted yet? LMFAO!!! _Yeah, BABY!

_Raw Video: Fla. Man Shoots Would-be Robbers - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^^ Authorities in central Florida say two men were trying to rob an Internet cafe when a 71-year-old patron began shooting his own gun, wounding the suspects. (July 18)

Fantastic.  Glad no one was injured. Well, other than the two thief wannabes.

*71-Year-Old Man Shoots Would-Be Robbers at Ocala Internet Cafe: Authorities*

*Two teens tried to rob customers inside, but Samuel Williams fought back*

*By Christina Hernandez, July 18, 2012 *

Surveillance cameras captured a botched robbery that ended with both of the armed men shot. It wasn't what they expected when they walked into an Ocala Internet cafe Friday night.

The Marion County Sheriff's Office said the two teens tried to rob the customers inside, but one man wasn't having it. In the video, you can see 71-year-old Samuel Williams fighting back.

"This guy kept popping. He didn't stop," one witness who didn't want to be named said. "He just kept popping, so I think he shot both of them and then they managed to get out of the door and started scrambling out the door, but we were so shocked. It happened so fast that we couldn't hardly move."

Williams was one of about 30 customers in the Palm Internet Cafe when the two suspects walked in. Because of him, everyone inside was safe. Those armed teens, one with a gun and one with a bat, were chased out the door. Both of them were shot.

"After he started firing, they took off," sheriff's office spokesman Judge Cochran said. "They fell on top of each other trying to get out of the cafe."

Davis Dawkins, 19, and Duwayne Henderson, 19, stopped by the hospital on their way to jail.

Both face charges of attempted robbery with a firearm and felony criminal mischief. Dawkins was released from jail Sunday on $11,000 bond, while Henderson was released Tuesday on $31,000 bond, according to the Marion County Sheriff's Office.

The sheriff's office said Samuel Williams has a concealed weapons permit, and will most likely not face charges thanks to Florida's Stand Your Ground law.

From *71-Year-Old Man Shoots Would-Be Robbers at Ocala Internet Cafe: Authorities | NBC 6 South Florida*


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 18, 2012)

the cafe should at least pay for his ammo


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 18, 2012)

If this happened more often then fuckers would think twice


----------



## secdrl (Jul 18, 2012)

That's what I told my wife. If they were to take these punks out back, put a Hornady XTP .45 round right behind the temperal lobe (and broadcast it live) I doubt many others would follow in their footsteps.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2012)

Old guy doing good work. Should give him a reward.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 18, 2012)

If that old white man had been a young black male the cops would be harassing him and holding him while they checked his gun liscense and registration.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 18, 2012)

Also, once he brandished his weapon and the robbers retreated and started running, he then became the aggressor by continuing to shoot at two people who were trying to get away, and he should be charged as such IMO.

My friend was charged with attempted murder for a similar situation because the guy trying to rob him had entry wounds on his back. This old impotent motherfucker will probably get a medal of honor.


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2012)

Gotta hand it to that GEEZER...... he did what needed to be done.         


                 [maybe on TRT, possible IM member]


----------



## CG (Jul 18, 2012)

Now we know why jag hasn't. Been around..


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, everyone in this thread will be negged for showing support for attempted murder and a possible hate crime, judging by the fact that most old white men are racist to begin with, and he was trying to shoot two people in the back who were obviously trying desperately to escape. If this old fuck isn't charged by the end of the week I am going down to Florida to visit a couple pain clinics and also raise hell.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^ negged for being a crying nigger supporter... GICH


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Also, once he brandished his weapon and the robbers retreated and started running, *he then became the aggressor by continuing to shoot at two people who were trying to get away, and he should be charged as such IMO.*
> 
> *My friend was charged with attempted murder for a similar situation* because the guy trying to rob him had entry wounds on his back. This old impotent motherfucker will probably get a medal of honor.



1) Your friend shouldn't have been charged if it was truly a similar situation.

2) God bless the 71-year-old for being the _aggressor _and protecting his fellow cafe patrons.



Curt James said:


> (snip) The sheriff's office said Samuel Williams has a concealed weapons permit, and *will most likely not face charges thanks to Florida's Stand Your Ground law. *(snip)


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 18, 2012)

Ever seen the video when the guy tries to rob the gas station? Only problem was that there was an 80 yr old ex navy gold glove boxer checking out. He boxed the fucking punk over the candy display and out cold.. Good shit


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Oh yeah, everyone in this thread will be negged for showing support for attempted murder* and a possible hate crime*, judging by the fact that most old white men are racist to begin with, and he was trying to shoot two people in the back who were obviously trying desperately to escape. If this old fuck isn't charged by the end of the week I am going down to Florida to visit a couple pain clinics and also raise hell.



And that's total bullshit, too. This is not a hate crime.

hate crime noun

Definition of HATE CRIME: any of various crimes (as assault or defacement of property) when *motivated by hostility to the victim as a member of a group (as one based on color, creed, gender, or sexual orientation)*

From *Hate crime - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
*
The old man was motivated by hostility to the victim as a member of a group, but not one based on color, creed, gender, or sexual orientation. Rather the _group _was that of two jerks trying to rob people who would offer little resistance. Well, boo hoo for them that they picked the wrong cafe.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Diesel, are you black?

Didn't anyone tell you that white is right?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2012)

DRSE just found a new member


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey Diesel, are you black?
> 
> Didn't anyone tell you that white is right?



This isn't about black or white but about would-be robbers who got the surprise of their lives. 

I wonder if they'll try that stunt again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2012)

Davis Dawkins Mug Shot
Duwayne Henderson Mug Shot


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> This isn't about black or white but about would-be robbers who got the surprise of their lives.
> 
> I wonder if they'll try that stunt again.



That's what I thought, but big D had to go all militant. Sooo I felt like fuckin with him a Lil.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 18, 2012)

hmmm hate crime... i'm all for law abiding citizens showing hate to criminals. old man needs a bigger gun.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 18, 2012)

Only black from the waist down, but I'm more trying to bring awareness to the rampant age discrimination going on in America today. I, as a tax-paying, ass-kissing 22 year old, get pulled over once a week for tinted windows and loud music and searched about 1 out of every 4/5 times, while this senile 70 something gets martyred for attempted murder.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Only black from the waist down, but I'm more trying to bring awareness to the rampant age discrimination going on in America today. I, as a tax-paying, ass-kissing 22 year old, get pulled over once a week for tinted windows and loud music and searched about 1 out of every 4/5 times, while this senile 70 something gets *martyred* for attempted murder.



I'm pretty sure you want a different word there.

And for someone _protesting_ age discrimination, it's odd that you'd call the old man _senile_ without knowing anything about him other than he's a half decent shot.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Only black from the waist down, but I'm more trying to bring awareness to the rampant age discrimination going on in America today. I, as a tax-paying, ass-kissing 22 year old, get *pulled over once a week for tinted windows and loud music* and searched about 1 out of every 4/5 times, while this senile 70 something gets martyred for attempted murder.



St. Louis, _MO? _Is your tint legal?

"35% + or - 3% is legal in MO without a doctor's note," according to teh Interwebz.

More @ *What's the window tint laws in MO? (Kansas City, St. Louis: inspector, taxes) - City-Data Forum
*
And turn your stereo down if you don't want to be _harassed_.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 18, 2012)

diesel618 said:


> oh yeah, everyone in this thread will be negged for showing support for attempted murder and a possible hate crime, judging by the fact that most old white men are racist to begin with, and he was trying to shoot two people in the back who were obviously trying desperately to escape. If this old fuck isn't charged by the end of the week i am going down to florida to visit a couple pain clinics and also raise hell.



get off my lawn!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 18, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Only black from the waist down, but I'm more trying to bring awareness to the rampant age discrimination going on in America today. I, as a tax-paying, ass-kissing 22 year old, get pulled over once a week for tinted windows and loud music and searched about 1 out of every 4/5 times, while this senile 70 something gets martyred for attempted murder.


whats that mean, your a sagger and were ugly shoes?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Old guy doing good work. Should give him a reward.


free breakfast at Denny's


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


> This isn't about black or white but about would-be robbers who got the surprise of their lives.
> 
> I wonder if they'll try that stunt again.



.......ANSWER IS ------ _YES !!!!!!!!              _


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2012)

I live on the IL side of the city. We have shittier laws and less development. Cigs, alcohol, gas, and just about everything else costs a lot more here than in MO, we have no concealed carry, and our state is just generally in the shitter.

And I didn't pay 3 grand for my stereo in a car that cost 7 to have a hint of backround noise. Fuck the po-lice.


And you're god damn right I sag my dickies and wear chucks. I couldn't fit most of my pants over my massive and shredded glutes and hips anyway. In the words of Plies, "I let my pants hang low. I'm from the hood and that's how shit go."

Oh, and my shit is 15% all the way around. 35% doesn't do any good to hide my illegal activities, and I figured 5% would draw too much heat, but I might as well have just gotten the 5. So I'm still illegal in MO, but I never get fucked with over there.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Oh yeah, everyone in this thread will be negged for showing support for attempted murder and a possible hate crime, judging by the fact that most old white men are racist to begin with, and he was trying to shoot two people in the back who were obviously trying desperately to escape. If this old fuck isn't charged by the end of the week I am going down to Florida to visit a couple pain clinics and also raise hell.







wow, just fucking wow.
Didn't your parents teach you to " respect your elders" 

Refering to an old man (that may have saved lives, by risking his own during a crime) as "old impotent motherfucker"  "this old fuck" and then claiming "most old white men are racist" and  then writing comments with innuendo of hunting this man down by the end of the week to bring harm to him, leaves us, the readers to draw one conclusion by your own hand.

You are an idiot, punk  kid, who bitches like a lil girl (on the internet) when he gets pulled over by the police for his illegal window tint, loud rap music and pants hanging around his ass like a low life convict wigger wanna be thug.

Society is at its wits end with punks acting like bad asses, who have no respect for others, no clue of common courtesy, respect, honesty, integrity, character, but only evil thoughts all the time and how to get ahead at the cost of whoever or whatever stands in their way. Hence, the reason the man was brave enough to draw his weapon and fire. 
He deserves a medal!

Furthermore, you base all your misplaced "E" anger on a situation that has nothing to do with this man, the crime he foiled, or the assholes he shot at...
.  
what exactly are you wanting to make us aware of ?

Bottom line... If the criminals weren't committing "armed robbery" to begin with, they wouldn't have gotten shot at, right? 

I could go on, but, I made my point.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> If that old white man had been a young black male the cops would be harassing him and holding him while they checked his gun liscense and registration.



And rightly so.
   If it had been a young black man then his gun would have been un registered and illegal with a few bodies on it. Not like the young black man would do something to help other people anyway as the old white man did, so this speculation is useless. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Only black from the waist down, but I'm more trying to bring awareness to the rampant age discrimination going on in America today. I, as a tax-paying, ass-kissing 22 year old, get pulled over once a week for tinted windows and loud music and searched about 1 out of every 4/5 times, while this senile 70 something gets martyred for attempted murder.



Riiight. You whine like a tiny dick muther fucker. 

Anyway...those boys lost the victim status when they committed the crime. As far as I'm concerned, that old man should practice and improve his aim. This is what's wrong with our country. Criminals have all the rights and are given too many chances, thier victims forgotten.


----------



## Rednack (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Only black from the waist down, but I'm more trying to bring awareness to the rampant age discrimination going on in America today. I, as a tax-paying, ass-kissing 22 year old, get pulled over once a week for tinted windows and loud music and searched about 1 out of every 4/5 times, while this senile 70 something gets martyred for attempted murder.



nigged for being raciest..


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 19, 2012)

Rednack said:


> *nigged* for being raciest..



I see what you did there....


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 19, 2012)

He should have used a larger caliber.  Make a right fucking mess with each round that hit.


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> He should have used a larger caliber.  Make a right fucking mess with each round that hit.



yeah the amount of hits it looked like he got.....im surprised they got up at all, what did he have? .22?

fucken legendary old prick!!! ombama should send him a double lot of free health care!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> He should have used a larger caliber.  Make a right fucking mess with each round that hit.



Yeah, if it doesn't start with .4x, leave it at home.  .357 excluded.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 19, 2012)

All I can say right now is, "FUCK YEAH!"  Gramps wasn't having any of that noise, and like was mentioned above, more of this and see what happens with low laying scum bag fuck face thiefs!


----------



## sooner918 (Jul 19, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That's what I told my wife. If they were to take these punks out back, put a Hornady XTP .45 round right behind the temperal lobe (and broadcast it live) I doubt many others would follow in their footsteps.



Agreeeeeeeeeeeeeed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

i bet they even gave him a free hour on his pc he was using

just hope he wasnt looking up kiddy porn  jk


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 19, 2012)

Anybody know if Texas has a similar law to Florida's "Stand Your Ground Law"?


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Only black from the waist down, but I'm more trying to bring awareness to the rampant age discrimination going on in America today. *I, as a tax-paying, ass-kissing 22 year old, get pulled over once a week for tinted windows and loud music and searched about 1 out of every 4/5 times*, while this senile 70 something gets martyred for attempted murder.



That sentence just does not flow right. You are complaining of being searched when you are clearly breaking two state laws. Tinted windows and disturbing the peace. My show car is 5% all the way around, if I get pulled over I do not say F the police why do they have to pick on me. It is my own fault for breaking the law. Also Florida has the most non strict gun laws out of every state. If you were in there and being robbed at gun point you would only pray that that old man to come save the day. With out his decision things could have escalated so much further and some one innocent could have been killed. Yes, they are running, but in that situation when you have fight or flight going through your body you do not stop engaging the enemy until they have fully retreated. He did not continue to persue them after they left the facility, but as long as they were in the building they posed a threat to him and every one else.

Also may I ask what training and laws you have studied or have you received all of your knowledge from google and forums? Further more until you have actually been in a combat situation where you know how you would react to this situation your statements are invalid and ignorant.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I live on the IL side of the city. We have shittier laws and less development. Cigs, alcohol, gas, and just about everything else costs a lot more here than in MO, we have no concealed carry, and our state is just generally in the shitter.
> 
> And I didn't pay 3 grand for my stereo in a car that cost 7 to have a hint of backround noise. Fuck the po-lice.
> 
> ...


He man, not picking on you here, but the saggy pants started in tha Ca prisons as a signal that the wearer is into anal sex. just sayn


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2012)

/\ all the more reason to let my nuts breathe instead of walking around like a nascar watching, 70 year old careless white man who empties a whole clip in a crowded cafe' supporting redneck like the rest of you clowns.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Yeah, if it doesn't start with .4x, leave it at home. .357 excluded.



.380's do more than enough damage


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2012)

i found that old guy's music video

My Balls - (Your Favorite Martian music video) - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2012)

And that zimmerman guy, shot that martin guy, cause why?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> /\ all the more reason to let my nuts breathe instead of walking around like a nascar watching, 70 year old careless white man who empties a whole clip in a crowded cafe' supporting redneck like the rest of you clowns.



Keep talking, you little brat. Grampa heard what you said and is coming for you next!


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 19, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> And that zimmerman guy, shot that martin guy, cause why?



This story has nothing to do with the zimmerman case. Both instances are complete opposites. Where this instance every one can clearly see multiples peoples lives are in threat. If he would have not done that and an innocent child was killed, this discussion would not be about him chasing them out it would be about why he did not grow balls and take action. Every one is all ways way to quick to judge and all ways assume we live in a perfect world were you would react perfectly in the situation. Coming from multiple combat situations over sea's I can tell you this, you will take EVERY action you can to ensure your life is in your hands.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> This story has nothing to do with the zimmerman case. Both instances are complete opposites. Where this instance every one can clearly see multiples peoples lives are in threat. If he would have not done that and an innocent child was killed, this discussion would not be about him chasing them out it would be about why he did not grow balls and take action. Every one is all ways way to quick to judge and all ways assume we live in a perfect world were you would react perfectly in the situation. Coming from multiple combat situations over sea's I can tell you this, you will take EVERY action you can to ensure your life is in your hands.



Thank you for the enlightenment, but my take was these guys stormed in with their hoodies  all laced up. What was zimmermans excuse, geesh.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 19, 2012)

I must of missed some thing, did some one bring up zimmerman? No one brought him up and this video has nothing to do with zimmerman


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes. Again. These guys stormed in with their hoodies all laced up. If you can't see the simillarty, not my fault. 

Do you need a video for something to be relevant?

What was zimmermans reasoning for zeroing in on that young man?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Keep talking, you little brat. Grampa heard what you said and is coming for you next!



I'm a grown ass man and 100% self-sufficient.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> .380's don't do enough damage



Fixed!


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 19, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Yeah, if it doesn't start with .4x, leave it at home.  .357 excluded.



10mm would be the way to go.  Only problem is 10mm ammo isn't real common anymore.  The .40 is a short 10mm.  They came up with that because too many pussies couldn't handle the 10mm.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jul 19, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> wow, just fucking wow.
> Didn't your parents teach you to " respect your elders"
> 
> Refering to an old man (that may have saved lives, by risking his own during a crime) as "old impotent motherfucker"  "this old fuck" and then claiming "most old white men are racist" and  then writing comments with innuendo of hunting this man down by the end of the week to bring harm to him, leaves us, the readers to draw one conclusion by your own hand.
> ...



You just hit the nail on the head...


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> /\ all the more reason to let my nuts breathe instead of walking around like a nascar watching, 70 year old careless white man who empties a whole clip in a crowded cafe' supporting redneck like the rest of you clowns.


so your saying either you like getting ass raped so all the more reason to wear saggies, or you get ass raped so much you need to wear saggies to air out. or maybe its both?


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 20, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Yes. Again. These guys stormed in with their hoodies all laced up. If you can't see the simillarty, not my fault.
> 
> Do you need a video for something to be relevant?
> 
> What was zimmermans reasoning for zeroing in on that young man?



Did I ever mention zimmerman was justified? No one here can truly ever know what was going through his mind during that situation (not excusing any thing) these guys came in with guns there is NO similarity to zimmerman and this situation PERIOD. What they are wearing is NOT the reason he shot them, it was because they stormed in threatened the lives  of many people. ZERO similarity. If you are going to compare every one with a concealed weapons permit that protects his life to zimmerman your a tool and need to open your eyes. I carry a XD40 every where I go period, if this ever happens to me I will do the same thing, some one points a gun at me or other people around me YES they are going to get 2 in the chest. 

If you were there in that situation and had your family in there and watched your children get shot, your wife get murdered and you found out there was some one that could have EASILY stopped this from happening how would you feel. Would you rather watch your family bleed to death or would you rather him say I don't want to be told I am like zimmerman so I will just sit here and pray. Answer that question and for fucking sake stop comparing this to zimmerman.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 20, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> .380's do more than enough damage



.380's have no stopping power, a .40 and even better a .45 is going to put some one on there ass. Of course any round can kill some one, but if I shoot some one I would rather stop them, then kill them. If they happen to die in the situation that would be expected, because you NEVER shoot unless you intend to kill and you never kill some one unless your life is in threat.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 20, 2012)

All the stopping power you need, ordering my upper this OCT...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Old guy doing good work. Should give him a reward.



Send him some super DMZ 2.0 for a reward


----------



## basskiller (Jul 20, 2012)

the fact of the matter is that these two young men came in with weapons drawn.. These days, you don't know if they are there to kill everyone or just rob them.. So IMO the old gent is more than within his rights to protect himself and others.  

You don't know the intent of the guys even if they were running.. They could have just been running for cover to shoot back.. I would have fired until my clip was empty. Unless they were down and not moving.  

They took the chance of committing armed robbery and possibly attempted muder and they lost.. *Stop giving the violent criminals more rights than the damn victims*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 20, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Only black from the waist down, but I'm more trying to bring awareness to the rampant age discrimination going on in America today. I, as a tax-paying, ass-kissing 22 year old, get pulled over once a week for tinted windows and loud music and searched about 1 out of every 4/5 times, while this senile 70 something gets martyred for attempted murder.



turn down your radio and pull up your pants..... hoolgans!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 20, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm a grown ass man and 100% self-sufficient.



LOL at a 22 year old blaring loud music, in a blacked out car, sagging dickies, claiming a saturday night special is a legitimate weapon calling him self a "grown ass man".   Do you laugh uncontrolably looking in the mirror? or are you that delusional?


----------



## DOBE (Jul 20, 2012)

Excuse me. I could'nt help but notice that you two niggers are walking into this business estabishment with a gun and a bat. Might I inquire as to your intentions so that I can make sure I'm well within my rights before I shoot you, just in case this is all a big misunderstanding.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 20, 2012)

I called it a long time ago, Diesel618 is the biggest troll round this parts, Either that or he is a 22 year old ghetto kid with a ego bigger than life. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 20, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm a grown ass man and 100% self-sufficient.




Grown assed men do not have vehicles that promote the cops to search them and wear their pants half way down their ass while screaming "fuck da police!!"


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 20, 2012)

This ghetto kid has more education than over half this board and a stipend to continue another 2 years.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter how much education you have, going to school does not make you a viable asset to our country or a grown ass man. a 4 year degree in todays system and standards is a joke and most people with a 4 year degree find them selves still unemployed. Experience, maturity, and being a law biding citizen is what makes you a grown ass man. Bragging about f the police and about breaking the law even if they are minor infractions and bitching about it only makes you sound like a threat to society. 

Its like all those guys you see on TV that say F the police there all ways stereo typing as there smoking weed, doing donuts in their cars, and other stupid shit. Education means shit to me, I have probably 1 year of a college education, but more experience and maturity then you will ever achieve at any college. I am man enough to accept my guilt if I am prosecuted and take my punishment. A real man does not blame other people for his faults, but him self. 

Diesel bro your 22 years old, your only experience is college and maybe a basic job. Stop digging your self deeper and deeper in this hole. The only thing you have proven to us is your utter lack of maturity and that my friend you will never learn at college.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 21, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm a grown ass man and 100% self-sufficient.



Men don't try to be ghetto.  Seriously.  You aren't getting a job with that look.  Except maybe sorting pickles at the ghetto favorite, Burger King.


----------

